# banda ancha vs. phone land line



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

I currently live in an area that does not have phone lines, so for internet, my only option is Banda Ancha. Unfortunately, there is no 3G network where I live, either. It's extremely slow and loses connection often.
I have been told that the internet via phone line is high speed (that's also what I was told about Banda Ancha), there is no limit on download and it's cheaper for the internet and a phone than the 599/mn I am paying for BA.
I am considering moving if this is true.
I've also asked at the sat. tv stoer and was told that internet via sat. was not available.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Yep ... Telmex Infinitum is about $400 pesos for 1 meg, has no limits and includes a phone

There is Hughes Net - costly with limits - but this guy is only in western Mexico

Bob Amrine: Professional satellite internet service for Mexico's Pacific Coast


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

sparks said:


> Yep ... Telmex Infinitum is about $400 pesos for 1 meg, has no limits and includes a phone


1Mg but no limits? I don't understand, is that the speed at which it downloads, with no monthly limit on how much you download?
I don't know about Telmex, it's Telcel here. I signed up via my neighbor because they wouldn't sell me Banda Ancha. I later found out that it is an 18 month contract and costs 2000 p to get out of it. I pay 599/mn for up to 10 Mg download per month. The 3G device claims download speeds of up to 3.6Mbps. Since there is no 3G here, I am lucky if I can get a short burst of 1Mbps, it's usually around 100Kbps or less.
I am told by the people here that the internet connection through the telephone line is high speed and there are no limits. I am just trying to confirm that or not.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Infinitum started out at 1Mb speed with no monthly up/down data limit. This is about 1/2 DSL1 in the US. Under pressure, Carlos Slim is now offering 2 & 4Mb in selected locations. Telcel is the wireless service and Telmex the land line.
I'd be surprised if you couldn't get Hughesnet Sat service.


----------

